# Has anyone built a barn...?



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I mean, has anyone had a metal barn built that you have been thrilled with...as far as price, quality, service... That you could recommend the company? We are looking into different metal bldg. companies...
And it's pretty overwhelming! And we don't want to "get taken"
Any advice is appreciated!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Use the Amish.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Amish are few and far between here in WA state. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Yeah, I would agree use the Amish, there are Amish in all states now, but I am sure not many out west!

Morton is a company that has been around for a long time, they have a reputation for quality over the years.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

We build our own so I am not much help


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Drive around your area and if you see a new barn, stop and talk to the owner or builders! 
I have had quite a few people follow the trucks with building materials in to see what I was 
building. Some were just nosy, others actually wanted to see how the barn was progressing 
and who was building it. (2 Amish men- took them 8 days to set the poles and put all the metal on). 

My builders got 4 new jobs from people that drove in!


----------

